# East Fork Lake Open, July 7th Batavia, OH



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

East Fork Lake Open Catfish Tournament, July 7th Batavia, OH 

Travis Halsey (TBull) is holding an open Catfish Tournament on July 7th, at East Fork Lake in Batavia OH just east of Cincinnati. This is a boat only tournament. 60$ Entry Fee, 100% payback. This is one of the most under fished Flathead lakes in the Cincinnati area, and holds some real Monsters. 7pm to 3am


----------



## yotekiller (Jun 10, 2012)

is this at the afton ramp? hows it gona be most poundage?biggest fish?number of fish alowed to be weighted in? number i can call for more info? thanks....


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yotekiller said:


> is this at the afton ramp? hows it gona be most poundage?biggest fish?number of fish alowed to be weighted in? number i can call for more info? thanks....


Tate ramp. heres a copy of Travis rules from another site. Hope to see you there!

*" Rules:
This is a Boat only Tournament
60$ Entry Fee, 100% payback. 
We are using the public "Tate" Ramp on the Rt 125 side of the lake. 
Boats will Launch at around 6:40pm so try and arrive and register by 6:15
Up to 3 Anglers per boat..(**4 RODS MAX**)
Must have a valid OH fishing license
Only Blues, Channels, and Flatheads will be weighed.
Fish must be alive and in good condition, dead fish will not be weighed
No Stringers aloud
Fish must be caught by Rod and Reel only
May not Anchor within 50 yards of another boat
Must follow OH regulations which are: 1 Channel Catfish over 28 inches per Angler, 1 Blue Catfish over 35 inches per Angler, 1 Flathead Catfish over 35 inches per Angler. **If you have a 3 man team you are still only aloud 2 Channels over 28, 2 Blues over 35, 2 Flatheads over 35**
Must be be ready to weigh in by 3:15am
Anglers are not permitted to leave the Boat during Tournament hours unless there is an Emergency. In that case you must notify myself immediately. This is to make sure I know your ok if you have to leave without notice.

There it is guys. It has to be 4 rods per boat max to keep it fair. Since the entry fee is per boat and not per person, this is the easiest way to keep it fair. Most Tournaments have 2 guys per boat, and 6 rods out would be a real advantage. The same applies to the slot limits as well. We cant have a 3 man advantage to keep it fair. Slot limits make Tournaments much more interesting in my opinion. If you are planning on fishing this alone I would try and find a partner. 

Just a friendly Tournament guys nothing too serious, hoping for a good turnout and monster weigh in. Should be a good time!"*


----------



## yotekiller (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks..for the info


----------

